# Engraved Wooden Sign



## RickS97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello all

I am trying to go into an engraved wood sign business in my town. I am trying to produce something similar to what is attached.

There are several issues I need help with:

1. What software should I use to create the sign and its tool paths and then send them to a Biesse CNC? I have a limited budget so I was thinking of something for under $300. (The Cut 2D program by Ventric ($199) seems like an option) 

2. What wood is suitable for this project?

Any other suggestions would be greatly Appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking sign, Rick.

Jarrah or any of the Gums should be OK. Western Red Cedar is supposed to be fairly weather resistant.

What part of the country are you in? Climate will be an important factor.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick,

Vectric Cut 2d would be an affordable and user friendly software program for you to use to cut signs like the one shown.

You can also download 3d models from Vector Art 3D and use their free 3D Machinist software to generate the toolpaths to cut the 3d model. You can import these toolpaths into cut 2d and cut the 3d model and also generate and cut additional 2d toolpaths for your sign. 

Like James says Jarrah and Western Red Cedar would be good choices but you could also use things like the new extruded decking materials.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

+1 for red cedar....


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

beautiful font!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Cut 2D program by Vectric is the perfect software to start with for the signs. It is easy to create the sign and export code for the CNC.

A great thing about Vectric is that you can upgrade Cut 2D to V-Carve Pro at a discount if you get work that requires a more involved sign. That way you can earn the upgrade money.

I checked on the CAM side of my Vectric and there are 7 Biesse machines supported.

Steve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Vectric also offers V-carve DESKTOP, which is the same as V-Carve pro, except for a few advanced features, and the "desktop" version is limited to a certain size.

I purchased the V-Carve Pro program a few days ago. I love it!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Oz*



wendymacguire said:


> +1 for red cedar....


Hey, Wendy;
James mentions the other two as being available Down Under, the home of the OP. Likely more readily available than our WRC(?)...

But yeh, I love WRC, and Yellow Cedar even more! 
_(I'm biased Red Cedar grows here like a bloody weed; if you cut one down it's really difficult to get rid of it. It's a glut on the market.
!x6 rough sawn is about $.50 - .60 a lineal ft ($1+/- Bd Ft)
_ :smile:


----------



## o2night (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice job!! I LOVE the sentiment! :lol:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I made a new table and it flips up down, so it can be rolled out of the way to give me more floor space. Here is a photo of the unit without the track installed.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

RickS97 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am trying to go into an engraved wood sign business in my town. I am trying to produce something similar to what is attached.
> 
> ...


Try to post your CNC question in the CNC forum too - to get more opnions.

Personally I think you will need VCARVE rather than Cut2D. Signs are NOT 2D they are at least 2.5D.
Cut2D can produce simpler signs with "STICK FONTS" and I think not good enough for SERIF (fat and thin) type lettering and art work.
Talk to the MULTICAM CNC machine people. They have good understanding of wooden Sign Making - hardware and software. One of my church member who already had a CNC router, bought 2 multicam CNC router + VCARVE from Multicam because Multicam people demoed how to cut nice serif letterings and even chinese characters using their hardware + software bundle.


----------



## woody123444 (Sep 25, 2020)

red cedar is great


----------

